# libnodave Starthilfe



## Rofagang (11 März 2008)

Hallo

sitze gerade an meiner Diplomarbeit und suche noch nach einer Lösung um eine Prozesssimulation für eine SPS zu erstellen. Vorrausetzung ist die Ankopplung der Simulation über Profibus an die SPS um möglichst nah an die Realität heranzukommen.

Jetzt habe ich hier schon etwas über libnodave gelesen. Bin aber noch nicht ganz schlau daraus geworden.

Hier zu meinen Fragen.

1. Kann ich über Libnodave Online (über Profibus) Daten aus der SPS lesen und schreiben?
2. Mit welcher Hardware funktioniert das dann?
3. Gibt es ein Tutorial wie ich die Software installieren und anwenden muss,um mit Excel oder VB,VC ein Programm zu erstellen.

Ich weis war jetzt wahrscheinlich etwas viel aber steh noch ganz am Anfang.


----------



## Ralle (11 März 2008)

Rofagang schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> sitze gerade an meiner Diplomarbeit und suche noch nach einer Lösung um eine Prozesssimulation für eine SPS zu erstellen. Vorrausetzung ist die Ankopplung der Simulation über Profibus an die SPS um möglichst nah an die Realität heranzukommen.
> 
> ...



1. ja
2. Adapter Seriell-MPI/Profibus, Netlink (Ethernet auf Profibus), NetlinkPro(Ethernet auf Profibus) CP5511/12, 5612/13 etc. (nur via s7Online!)
Das sind die, bei denen ich weiß, daß es geht. Wer will kann das gerne ergänzen!
3. Lade dir das komplette Paket und sie dir das erst mal an, da ist auch ein Doc-Verzeichnis mit html-Dateien anbei, außerdem Codebeispiele.

PS: Ich würde den NetLinkPro empfehlen, wenn du die Wahl hast!


----------



## Rofagang (11 März 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.

Was meinst du mit (nur via s7Online!)


----------



## Ralle (11 März 2008)

Rofagang schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort.
> 
> Was meinst du mit (nur via s7Online!)



Wenn du eine CP von Siemens mit libnodave nutzen willst, geht das nur, wenn du z.Bsp. den Simatic-Manager installiert hast und dann bei libnodave als Protokoll s7Online fährst. Libnodave kann nicht von sich aus auf die CP von Siemens zugreifen sondern nutzt dann diesen Weg.  Auf jeden Fall würde ich den NetLinkPro empfehlen. Den kann man per Ethernet an den PC anschließen, die SPS wird wahlweise per MPI oder Profibus angeschlossen (er kann beides). Damit hat man auch eine schnelle Verbindung.


----------



## Rofagang (12 März 2008)

Ok Danke.

Jetzt ist mir aber noch ein Problem eingefallen. Wie schon gesagt ich würde gern einen Prozessimulator erstellen der am Bus der SPS hängt.
Also es soll so funktionieren, es wird das S7 Programm für die Anlage geschrieben in die Test SPS (ohne E/A Baugruppen) eingespielt eventuell Visu angekoppelt und die Software mit dem Simulator getestet.

Jetzt zu mein vermuteten Problem.

1. Die SPS wird doch bei jedem Abfragen eines Eingangs oder setzen eines Ausgangs einen Adressfehler bringen. Da es ja die Baugruppen nicht gibt.
2. Zum weiteren kann ich ja wahrscheinlich keine Eingänge über libnodave beschreiben oder?
Das Problem könnte man zwar unschön umgehen indem man für jeden Eingang noch einen "Testmerker" anlegt.

Oder gibt es für das Problem schon eine Lösung


----------



## afk (17 März 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das sind die, bei denen ich weiß, daß es geht. Wer will kann das gerne ergänzen!


Gerne:
CP343, CP443 sowie die in den CPUs integrierten Ethernet-Schnittstellen.


Gruß Axel


----------

